# iPad Japonais



## Ashram60 (21 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Ma question va être simple mais importante à la fois.

Je suis actuellement au Japon, et avec le cours du Yen, acheter un iPad est assez intéressant. La question est-donc: est-ce que je pourrai activer mon iPad Japonais sur mon iTunes Français? Pour l'OS je ne me fais pas trop de souci, celui-ci est international apparemment.

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2011)

Aucun souci, ce sont les mêmes iPad quelque soit l'endroit. Il sera reconnu sur ton système français et tu pourras mettre l'OS en français, anglais, japonais, etc. Comme bon te semble.


----------



## Ashram60 (21 Janvier 2011)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse. Je m'en doutais un peu mais y'a toujours un doute de restriction par rapport à l'iTunes etc.

En plus en l'achetant ici j'ai 2 ans de Wifi offerts par Softbank 

Edit: Et au niveau de la garantie, Apple fait toujours chier pour les produits achetés à l'étranger ou alors ils sont OK pour le SAV en France?


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Janvier 2011)

Le SAV chez Apple est international.


----------

